# Beschäftigung für den Winter



## CarpCrakc (29. August 2012)

Servus Leute,
der Winter ist zwar noch n bissle hin aber ich wollt trotzdem mal fragen was ihr den Winter so über macht , wenn angeln gehen n bissle kalt wird.
Hab nämlich keine Ahnung was ich machen soll oder machen könnt.
Geh eher auf Karpfen ,wobei mir es mitlerweile auch die Barsche angetan haben.
Hat jemand nen Tipp was ich bauen könnte , bzw. wie ich es bauen sollte ?!
Bin handwerklich ziemlich geschickt ,sodass es eigentlich nichts gibt was nicht machbar ist 

Freue mich über jeden Tipp.
Liebe Grüße aus dem schönen Franken 
und viel Petri Heil


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (29. August 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

Wenn´s zu kalt zum Angeln ist, gehe ich angeln. Ich fluche nur deutlich öfter als sonst.


----------



## hockl (30. August 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> der Winter ist zwar noch n bissle hin aber ich wollt trotzdem mal fragen was ihr den Winter so über macht , wenn angeln gehen n bissle kalt wird.
> Hab nämlich keine Ahnung was ich machen soll oder machen könnt.
> Geh eher auf Karpfen ,wobei mir es mitlerweile auch die Barsche angetan haben.
> ...


 

...kannst bei mir zu Hause den Garten auf Vordermann bringen, den Keller neu verputzen und streichen, Regale in die Garage bauen, dann hätt ich gerne noch eine "Outdoorkochstelle" die muß gemauert werden, an meinem Angelplatz müsste noch entrümpelt werden und ein paar Bäumchen müssten weg. *Alles völlig unentgeltlich, ich will dafür ehrlich kein Geld haben !!*


*Ich selbst habe dafür leider gar keine Zeit, ich geh im Winter angeln....#h*


----------



## Harrie (30. August 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

Fliegen binden und Pilker gießen.


----------



## der.oli (30. August 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

bau dir ne zeltheizung und geh angeln:m
aber bau die heizung so, das du nicht liegen bleibst


----------



## daci7 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

Rutenbau, Wobblerbau, Posenbau, Spinnerbau, Fliegenbinden ... es gibt doch sooo viele Möglichkeiten - meist ist für mich der Winter zu kurz um auch nur eine richtig auszunutzen, deshalb hab ich auch 'n fertiges und unbenutztes Köderkarussel zu Hause rumfliegen, welches ich mir gebastelt hab, etliche Kleinteile zum Bauen und Binden von Fliegen und Spinnern und 2 Styrodurplatten für die Wobbler + einige schon fertig geschnitzt und geschliffene Prototypen ... der deutsche Winter ist einfach zu kurz, viele Kanäle trotzdem offen und dann kommt noch das Eisangeln dazu


----------



## Bulettenbär (30. August 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

Erinnert mich an: Was kann man alles in einer leeren Garage machen?#q


----------



## hockl (30. August 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an: Was kann man alles in einer leeren Garage machen?#q


 

*...ja, das war auch so`n BRÜLLER !!!*|jump:


----------



## CarpCrakc (30. August 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

Bei der Heizung steh ich irgendwann in Flammen xD Mit Feuer hab ichs nich so ! Alles Hochentzündliche und n feuerzeug stehen bei mir binnen 10 sek. in Flammen


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. August 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

Nicht, daß hier noch einer auf die Idee kommt, Dir seine Schwiegermutter incl. einem Jahresvorrat an Feuerzeugen zu schicken......


----------



## CarpCrakc (30. August 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

n kasten benzin wäre nich schlecht ! macht immer wieder spaß xD


----------



## Dakarangus (1. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

Jetzt kommt schon, ich finde zwar auch das es was früh ist sich darüber Gedanken zu machen aber as hat der TE ja auch shcon vorab zugegeben.

Ich werde im winter auch mein Material pflegen, wechseln, warten, ergänzen, kaufen, verkaufen und viel basteln.

Ich möchte aber auch ab und zu mal Angeln gehen, habe jetzt einen Floater, damit kann ich auch bei schiet wetter raus und das Straßenbau-Orange stört mich nicht |supergri


----------



## tozi (3. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

hi,
wenn ich auf karpfen angeln würde, würde mich doch sehr interessieren wie der dann geräuchert schmeckt. Da ich dann noch keinen Räucherofen dazu habe, würde ich mir einen selber bauen. Material dazu bekommt man beim befreundeten Lüftungsbauer. Mein Räucherofen hat nullkommanix gekostet, ist 110 cm hoch, 30 cm tief, 50 cm breit und hat Platz für geschätzte 15 - 20 Forellen. 
wenn man artig fragt, bekommt man so manches, was in irgendeiner ecke rumliegt, und wegen ner handvoll blindnieten ist auch noch kein betrieb in die insolvenz gegangen.
anleitung kann ich gerne schicken. ist fast so einfach wie nen wobbler ins geäst zu werfen, bissel handwerkliches geschick, ne bohrmaschine und ne stichsäge reichen völlig dazu.
gruß thomas


----------



## zupfstangerl (8. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

wenn du vorhast einen räucherofen zu bauen gibt es in der fisch und fang einen artikel dazu.die bauen ihn aus pflanzsteinen.es gibt sogar einen bericht mit bildern dazu.


----------



## CarpCrakc (8. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*



zupfstangerl schrieb:


> wenn du vorhast einen räucherofen zu bauen gibt es in der fisch und fang einen artikel dazu.die bauen ihn aus pflanzsteinen.es gibt sogar einen bericht mit bildern dazu.




In welcher Ausgabe ?


----------



## Tino (8. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*



tozi schrieb:


> hi,
> wenn ich auf karpfen angeln würde, würde mich doch sehr interessieren wie der dann geräuchert schmeckt.
> gruß thomas




Karpfen geräuchert ist ein Hochgenuß,nur groß genug muss er sein.#6

...und nein, er schmeckt nicht modrig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Das war mein letzter  den ich geräuchert habe.

Ein 20pf. Spiegler in Scheiben geschnitten und dann heissgeräuchert.

Hier isser:




Hier hängen die einzelnen Stücke zum trocknen


----------



## Jose (8. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*



Tino schrieb:


> Karpfen geräuchert ist ein Hochgenuß,nur groß genug muss er sein.#6



sieht überzeugend aus. poste das mal im karpfentrööt
(duck und wech)


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

Herrlich Tino...lecker, lecker !!!!!!!


Ich hab auch noch ein paar Fettsäcke im Kühler.
Muss wieder räuchern.....|licht


----------



## Tino (8. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

Hi hi hi im Karpfenspezial hab ich mir schon nen Namen gemacht,Jose.

Da hat einer meinen 32 pf. Spiegler ins Geschehen mit eingebracht,als jemand nen Totschläger für Karpfen suchte. 

Da hieß es sie schmecken modrig und all son Quatsch,bis jemand meinen geräucherten 32pf. mit ins Spiel brachte.

...und das in diesem Forum. :vik:

Na da war was los,ich hab mich totgelacht.

Karpfen sind Freunde und all solch Blödsinn musste ich mir anhören,und das von erwachsenen Männern.

Einfach herrlich...


----------



## Gunnar. (8. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

Nabend,
Beschäftigung im Winter??

Solange kein Eis aufem Wasser ist gehts zum Teich!!

@ Tino,

Ich weiß wo dein Haus wohnen tut. )


----------



## Jose (8. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*



Tino schrieb:


> ...
> Na da war was los,ich hab mich totgelacht.
> 
> Karpfen sind Freunde und all solch Blödsinn musste ich mir anhören,und das von erwachsenen Männern.
> ...




karpfen, geräuchert wie deine, sind lecker.
allen anderen sei donovans "Dona Dona" ans herz gelegt.
karpfen haben keine flügel und sind auch keine freunde, karpfen sind essbare fische. 

(freundschaft mit Essen halt ich, naja, ich sag mal, für ungewöhnlich.
aber das spektrum der angler ist weit gefasst)


----------



## Tino (8. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

Meine Freunde wären mächtig sauer wenn mit nem Haken hinter den herrennen würde.

Aber na ja, so verschieden pflegt man halt Freundschaften.

Angler sind doch schon eigenartige Wesen?????????????


Gunnar,wenn ich den nächsten räucher, kannste gern vorbeikommen.

...ich weiß, dass du geräucherten Großkarpfen liebst.


----------



## Gunnar. (8. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

@Tino,

Olle Petze!!


----------



## Tino (8. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

Solange ich im Winter mit dem Auto zur Ostsee komme, wird im Winter da drin geangelt.

...kalt ist relativ!!!...jedenfalls für mich!!!



Gunnar das hast du selber gepetzt. 

Hast aber nicht genug Abnehmer, als das sich ein solcher Fisch bei dir lohnen würde.

Bei mir wird jedes Jahr gefragt,wanns denn nun soweit ist und ich den ersten Großkarpfen wieder räucher.
Die warten alle schon drauf.

1-2 mal gibt es denn ne schöne Fischparty bei uns aufm Hof unterm Pavillon.
Da reicht son Dicker für 10-12 Mann. Wenig Arbeit, alle machen mmmmh und sind zufrieden.

...und das mit einem Fisch!!! was will man mehr!!!


----------



## Gunnar. (8. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

Tino, im Winter zur Brandung??

bei mir gibts. 3 mal im Jahr für 10-15 Mann Räucherfisch satt. Wenns klappt dann auch mal Karpfen. Meist aber Aal, Forelle oder "Räuchergockel"


----------



## Tino (8. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

Brandungsangeln mache ich nicht mehr.Zuviel Geschleppe und dann wenig Fisch. 
12 Jahre habe ich das Hardcore gemacht,aber dann wurde es mir zuviel, für zu wenig Fisch.
Hinfahren ,aufbauen und die Fahrerei für vielleicht 2-3 gute Dorsche zum mitnehmen. Von Plattfischen wollen wir mal garnicht erst anfangen.
Die hat man kaum noch an den Haken bekommen.Als ich anfing damit ,hat sich das noch gut gelohnt.
Nicht das ich sonst wieviel Fisch haben muss,aber was mitnehmen möchte man ja schon.



Jetzt bin ich aufs Meerforellenangeln und Dorschspinnen beim Watangeln umgestiegen.

Meine neue Leidenschaft|rolleyes

Sicher fängt man da keine Massen,manchmal sogar garnichts. Aber ich habe auch kaum Arbeit.
Watklamotten an,die Angel in die Hand ,das wars.


----------



## CarpCrakc (8. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

Super Idee 
Hab noch 3 12 pfünder in der friere .
Dann werd ich mich ma dran machen nen räucherofen zu baun


----------



## Gunnar. (8. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

Tino, 

Ich mach per PN weiter.
Das wird mir hier zu sehr OT.
Ich verkleister ungern fremde Threads...


----------



## Tino (8. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

Hast Recht...sorry an den TS!!!


----------



## Jose (8. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> ...Das wird mir hier zu sehr OT....



glaub mir, lieber, das wäre mir aufgefallen...

die frage des TE ist sowas von offen und weit gespannt, da könnte sogar 'jugendgefährdendes' gepostet werden.

ein schwenk auf karpfenrezepte, was ist daran 'OT'?



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Tino,
> 
> Ich mach per PN weiter.
> Das wird mir hier zu sehr OT.
> ...



nee, hat er nicht, der gunnar, und dem TE hilfts vielleicht, dunkle wintertage lukullisch zu erleuchten.


ps: den dialektisch geschulten mal aufs tablett: "fremde Threads" sollte es für niemanden im AB geben,  "eigene" auch nicht. "verkleistern" von trööts, naja, wer mag sowas beurteilen?


----------



## Gunnar. (8. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

@ Jose: **plonk**


----------



## Jose (8. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> @ Jose: **plonk**



@gunnar *gaga*?

lass uns doch auf deutsch reden


----------



## Gunnar. (8. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

@ Jose,

Mit *DIR* rede bzw. schreibe *ICH* in *KEINER* Sprache mehr!


----------



## Jose (8. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> @ Jose,
> 
> Mit *DIR* rede bzw. schreibe *ICH* in *KEINER* Spache mehr!



danke, Gunnar


----------



## CarpCrakc (8. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

 Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind , dann ... sie noch heute


----------



## CarpCrakc (8. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Tino,
> 
> Ich mach per PN weiter.
> Das wird mir hier zu sehr OT.
> Ich verkleister ungern fremde Threads...


Wieso verkleistern ?
Ich finds garnich ma so schlecht noch neue Sachen zu hören , die man an tristen Wintertagen ausprobieren kann/könnte.


----------



## Tino (8. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

Ich mache in der kalten Jahreszeit noch Speck und Schinken.

Kannst du,wenn es dich interessiert,im Räucherforum nachlesen.


----------



## Gunnar. (8. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

@CarpCrak

PN Daher weil ich mich mit Tino über Brandungsangeln im allgemeinen unterhalten habe.
Wenn hier Brandungsangeln das Thema wäre hätten wir das logischer Weise im öffentlichen Bereich gemacht..

Ich pers empfinde es als unhöflich in femden Threads Themenbereiche auf Dauer zu erörtern die Nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun haben.
Klar kommt es vor das manchmal ein Thema abgleitet.Ist ja selten absichtlich .... nur dann sollte man faineshalber igentwann die Notbremse ziehen...

Wenn du das als nicht störend empfunden hast freut mich das logischerweise.


----------



## Jose (9. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

im AB gibt es nur themen im AB. gibt keine "femden" und gibt keine "eigenen". 
"OT" gibt es natürlich - aber wohl kaum etwas in einem offenen trööt wie dem hier: "Beschäftigung für den Winter", und schon gar nicht, wenn es darum geht, fette großkarpfen "winterfest" zu machen, bestätigt es doch die alte weisheit, dass angeln ein hobby ist, das den mann auch ernährt.


----------



## Bassey (9. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

Restaurationsbedürftiges Boot besorgen und dran arbeiten ^^


----------



## Gunnar. (9. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

Mit dem richtigen Boot sollte es dann gleich führ mehrere Winter reichen.
Dann hat man erstmal Ruhe vor dieser Problematik. )


----------



## Tino (9. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*



Bassey schrieb:


> Restaurationsbedürftiges Boot besorgen und dran arbeiten ^^




...und was mach ich, wenn ich kein Boot brauche???:q


----------



## Tino (9. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*



Jose schrieb:


> im AB gibt es nur themen im AB. gibt keine "femden" und gibt keine "eigenen".
> "OT" gibt es natürlich - aber wohl kaum etwas in einem offenen trööt wie dem hier: "Beschäftigung für den Winter", und schon gar nicht, wenn es darum geht, fette großkarpfen "winterfest" zu machen, bestätigt es doch die alte weisheit, dass angeln ein hobby ist, das den mann auch ernährt.




Zum Glück entscheidest das nicht du allein,sondern auch der Boardie der der Meinung war und ist,dass es hier nicht reingehört. 

Ich war auch der Meinung ,dass wir diesen Trööt damit nur zumüllen,da wir uns speziell übers Brandungsangeln unterhalten haben.

Deswegen *unsere* Entscheidung, dass per PN zu machen.

Das nächste Mal fragen wir dich natürlich.:q


----------



## noob4ever (9. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

wie wärs mit taklewartung? rollen zerlegen und reinigen zb. (dann weißte auch ob du nicht bald ne neue brauchst xD)


----------



## CarpCrakc (9. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

Hab mir erst gestern 2 neue Ruten und Rollen bestellt  die andern sind definitiv für n Müll  Also fällt das schonmal aus !


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

gibt nur schlechte kleidung ,ich hab bim winter immer was zu tuhn.

-arbeiten
-fischen
-auf messen gehn 
-sich mal um die freundin kümmerns für 3 monate (danach bin ich ja wieder jedes we angeln).

-keller aufräumen,
-neue gewässer anschauen infos sammeln
-carphunter treffen organiesieren
-boiliesammelbestellung organiesieren
-sich mit freunden treffen

mh also ich hab keine probleme mich im winter zu beschäftigen,eher zu wenig zeit


----------



## Nicky67 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*



noob4ever schrieb:


> wie wärs mit taklewartung? rollen zerlegen und reinigen zb. (dann weißte auch ob du nicht bald ne neue brauchst xD)



Gute Idee.. |supergri


----------



## noob4ever (14. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

CarpCrakc, besord dir sowas hier; http://www.ebay.de/itm/Eisbohrer-20...514528313?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item45f80fcc39
xD


----------



## CarpCrakc (14. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

Geht bei unseren gewässern leider nich 
die weiher werden leider abgelassen


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Geht bei unseren gewässern leider nich
> die weiher werden leider abgelassen




Jedes Jahr?|bigeyes

Dann kann sich ja gar kein natürlicher Bestand entwickeln.|kopfkrat


----------



## reticulatus (14. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

Im Winter sieht es bei mir meist so aus, daß ich mich auf die neue Saison vorbereite, das heißt ich 

- säubere mein Tackle

- öle und fette die Rollen

- schreibe eine Einkaufsliste

- rolle Boilies

- mische mein Grund- und Feederfutter, vacuumiere dieses

- bereite Partikelmixe vor, wecke/friere diese ein

- bastle diverses Angelgerät selbst (Kunstköder, Posen,Marker,Banksticks, usw etc)

- besorge mir Infos über neue Gewässer, Urlaub usw etc

- plane meine Kurzurlaube 

- gehe auf Ausstellungen und Terraristikbörsen

- sehe mir Angeldvd´s an

- verziehe mich in den Bastelkeller/das Bastelzimmer, wenn ich  Lust dazu habe

- besuche öfters Flohmärkte

- stöbere im Internet

- treffe mich mit Freunden

- kaufe und verkaufe diverses auf E-bay

und natürlich vieles andere mehr.

Langweilig wird es mir eigentlich nie!


----------



## CarpCrakc (14. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Im Winter sieht es bei mir meist so aus, daß ich mich auf die neue Saison vorbereite, das heißt ich
> 
> *- säubere mein Tackle*
> 
> *- öle und fette die Rollen*



Gesäubert wird nach jedem Einsatz 
Rollen fetten brauchts nichmehr hab ich erst vor 2 wochen gemacht




reticulatus schrieb:


> - schreibe eine Einkaufsliste
> 
> - rolle Boilies


Werde ich auch auf alle fälle tun 


reticulatus schrieb:


> - mische mein Grund- und Feederfutter, vacuumiere dieses
> 
> - bereite Partikelmixe vor, wecke/friere diese ein
> 
> ...





reticulatus schrieb:


> - gehe auf Ausstellungen und Terraristikbörsen
> 
> - sehe mir Angeldvd´s an
> Ich hab jeder meiner geschätzten 150 angeldvds schon 5 mal geschaut
> Hat da jemand ne Seite mit *ansehbaren* Filmchen ?





reticulatus schrieb:


> - verziehe mich in den Bastelkeller/das Bastelzimmer, wenn ich  Lust dazu habe
> 
> - besuche öfters Flohmärkte
> 
> ...





reticulatus schrieb:


> - treffe mich mit Freunden
> 
> - kaufe und verkaufe diverses auf E-bay
> 
> ...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (14. September 2012)

*AW: Beschäftigung für den Winter*

Sauber machen tu ich weder meine Spinnruten, noch Rollen. Rollen werden nach Bedarf geölt und wenn die Spinnruten zu verstaubt sind, werden sie kurz ins Wasser gehalten.
Im Winter gehe ich auch zum Fischen; lediglich wenn ich keine Lust habe wird gebastelt. Da dann Knotenlosverbinder gebogen, Spinner/Rapfenturbinen gebaut, Blinker umgebaut, Jigköpfe/DropShot-Bleie gegossen und Vorfächer gebaut.


----------

